# So I tried out a 6 string today....



## defchime (Aug 22, 2010)

So I take a trip across the river to guitar center, right? and so I walk up to the guy workin there "bob" and im like "hey bob, I wanna try out a six string" and hes like "a six string?...we've got quite the selection..." and we're lookin all over the room and finally spot one in the corner...an Ibanez SR506. I slapped that bitch for about half n hour. 

Anyways I want to buy a bass for recording and maybe live purposes, but the SR506 is out of my price range, so im looking at the Brice HXB-406 on rondomusic. I'm just wondering if this thing can hold close the the SR506 (I fucking loved that thing), the thing im most worried about is the width of the neck and the tone of the thing...if anyone has info about the HXB-406 it would be greatly appreciated. 

I also tried out the Sansamp, and decided i'll get this thing instead of an amp.

If anyone has any suggestions, questions, comments, or concerns feel free...wish me luck on my journeys into the deep end.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 22, 2010)

For whatever odd reason, I've run across a few Douglas and Brice basses. The general consensus is, you'll need to do a string replacement, some set-up work and possibly a bit of work on shielding and electronics on the instrument right out of the box.

Then, once all that's done, the instrument is a surprisingly affordable and usable bass....

You might want to search on the TalkBass.com forum and through review sites. I think you'll find that the reviews all lean in that same direction.


----------



## defchime (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, pretty much everything Ive read is saying that same stuff...but alot of what i read was from like 2008 and 9, so nothing recent...is it safe to say these problems still occur with the newer models?

After checking out ebay im really considering buying used with a bit of a higher budget...Im thinking about a used sr506 or ltd something.

I guess alot more research needs to get put into this than I thought.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 22, 2010)

Buy used


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 22, 2010)

I had an older model douglas WOB826 and it had a pretty huge neck. Ended up selling it due to that because it was pretty overwhelming. It also had some pretty big neckdive going on, but besides those two things it sounded pretty great.

HOWEVER, Douglas =/= Brice. I'd imagine the Brice is loads different and much more comfortable in terms of the neck, and maybe someone here can confirm this.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 23, 2010)

The Brice 6 i had was very nice. It just had some fret issues.


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 23, 2010)

Get a Peavey Grind 6 String.
It is only $450 and it plays amazing. It even holds it's own against the Spector Classic 6 which is by far the best bass I have played.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 23, 2010)

knuckle_head said:


> Buy used



+1 on that! When my local shop gets them used, I see them for just a bit over $100, but that's if they don't invest in a set up. 

Hey, heavy7-665, how did the tour go?


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 23, 2010)

i agree with the grind 6, ive always been a big fan of the peavey grind series, they play and sound great, string spacing is a little thin for slap stuff but you can adapt to it,


----------



## defchime (Aug 23, 2010)

Im definitely buying used, but my budget is really low because this is my first bass. 

Right now im looking at the LTD B206SM, the Ibanez SR406, and the Brice HXB-406...If anyone has experience with any of these it would help alot if you wouldnt mind posting.

Should I be worrying about tone since im getting the sansamp? I have no idea how bass tones work...


----------



## Snytbaggen (Aug 26, 2010)

My brother has an LTD B206 that he bought on Thomann. I don't really know much about basses, but he loves it, and the neck is really, really thin. If you want to I could ask him some questions about it and maybe post some pictures, if there's anything in particular you'd like to see.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 26, 2010)

Me personally, I'd bump up to the SR506 instead of the 406.


----------



## defchime (Aug 27, 2010)

Snytbaggen said:


> My brother has an LTD B206 that he bought on Thomann. I don't really know much about basses, but he loves it, and the neck is really, really thin. If you want to I could ask him some questions about it and maybe post some pictures, if there's anything in particular you'd like to see.



If you wouldnt mind could you take some pics of the side profile of the guitar(contours and what not), the neck joint (smooth or bulky?), neck thickness too if you could? Im mostly worried about the curves of the body, from what i've seen (not much) it looks kinda fatter rather than say slim line like the sr506...or if you wouldnt mind asking your brother to comment on the sustain, stock electronics, and the bridges stability...Anything would help, thanks in advance, man.

As for how things stand right now, reasonably:
1. Ibanez SR-506 (punisher911: yea Ive dropped the 406 idea, why get the 406 when its the 506 that I really want?)
2. ESP/LTD B-206

Once again, I have to thank this community for working so well together. It's like we family, yo!


----------



## Snytbaggen (Aug 27, 2010)

Hope this helps! 

I made some measurements with a ruler and my eyes, and measured the neck thickness to be 1.7mm at the first fret and 1.9mm at the 12th. My brother's in school now and I can't ask him about the bass for a few hours. He's also not really into hardware stuff, he focuses on playing instead of thinking about hardware so I don't think he can answer so much  I'll still ask him, though. Oh, and one more thing. This thing is _heavy_, and is also neck-heavy. I suppose six strings and dual truss rods do that


----------



## defchime (Aug 27, 2010)

The contours look pretty good, neck joint is carved so thats a real plus...that spalted maple is freakn awesome!

Thanks man, thats alot of work on your end so I really appreciate it.


----------

